# Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.



## Jürgen-V (28. Jan. 2008)

hallo
hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesen filtern?
könnt ihr die empfehlen?
der hintergund:
ich muß meine filteranlage erweitern.
die vorfilterung ist der tf.
ich habe jetzt 2 möglichkeiten.
1 ich besorge mir 2 500ltr. fässer und fülle beide bis zur hälfte mit __ hel-x. eine bewegt die andere nicht.
2 ich schließe so einen bead- oder ultrafilter ohne heli-x an.
mir würde die 2 möglichkeit besser gefallen.ich würde nicht soviel platz brauchen und mir eine ganze menge an arbeit sparen.
aber kann so ein beadfilter mit 500ltr hel-x mithalten ??? 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

hallo
hmm, hat keiner so ein teil bei sich laufen????
in der suchfunktion konnte nich nichts finden. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## rainthanner (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

Hallo Jürgen, 

ich kann dir in diesem Fall auch nicht wirklich helfen. 
Von Beadfiltern hielt ich nie sonderlich viel und mit meinem __ Hel-X hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. 
Es gab also für mich nie einen Grund, an der bestehenden Biologie was zu ändern.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## koidst49 (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

hallo jürgen,

ich habe meinen ub 100 ausgebaut wegen den hohen verbrauchskosten und habe auf schwerkraft umgerüstet. bei mir schwimmen im boiteil im moment 700 liter helix.


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

hallo
also bis jetzt ist nix positives von den filtern angekommen. 
danke euch beiden 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Flash (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

Na ja die Demensionen sind geringer als bei einem Kammerfilter.. aber leider wie schon angesprochne halt hohen Stromkosten ... 

Die Beadfilter sind wahrscheinlich warungsfreundlicher..da sie wie Sandfilteranlagen ( Schwimmbadtechnik ) nur rückgespühlt werden müssen.
Ich habe mich wegen der hohen Stromkosten letztendlich auch für einen Kammerfilter Schwehrkraft entschieden..Obwohl ich vom Platzbedarf lieber einen BF genommen hätte.. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Heinrich (1. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

Bisher habe  ich beadfilter so gut  wie nie  verkauft !

Obwohl sie für mich schon immer  die perfekteste teichfiltrierung überhaupt  ist .

Jedoch hatten Beadfilter  immer  einen viel zu hohen  Energieverbrauch  und somit  war  das Thema  für mich schnell   erledigt !

Jetzt habe  ich aber  nach  vielen jahren versuchen , den energieverbrauch  dieser Beadfilter bis über  80%  reduzieren können .

Wir haben  alle Engstellen , Mischbatterien  und  die engen rohre  entfernt ,  das  ganze System "auf den Kopf gestellt"  und heraus  kam unser SwingbeadFilter.

Es ist ein normaler  Beadfilter  mit millionen von kleinen Kunststoffperlen jedoch  in ihrem physikalischen gewicht  abgeändert  und dadurch fast keinen Widerstand.

Ein Versuchsfilter bei uns  mit 70cm Schütthöhe , ca. 200 kg Beadfüllung  und geeignet   für  Koiteiche  bis  max. 60 cbm (Durchmesser 75 cm) lässt  mit einer 120 W Optimax von Oase  noch  16-18 cbm/h  durchfließen .

Diesen Filter  werden wir  ab Ende  Februar  ausliefern , zur Interkoi  und  an unserem tag der offenen Tür   am 30.3.08  vorstellen .

Der Vk  wird  ab ca. 750,-€  sein.

Ab ca.  20.Febr.  werden  Bilder  auf unserer Seite www.sprickgmbh.de  zu finden sein.

das als Vorabinfo.

LG  Heinrich


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

hallo heinrich
ich komme am montag mal bei dir vorbei und schau mir mal alles an,
was du so zu bieten hast. 
da kannst du mich ja dann auch mal deinen "neuen" zeigen. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Armin (2. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*



			
				Heinrich schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Versuchsfilter bei uns  mit 70cm Schütthöhe , ca. 200 kg Beadfüllung  und geeignet   für  Koiteiche  bis  max. 60 cbm (Durchmesser 75 cm) lässt  mit einer 120 W Optimax von Oase  noch  16-18 cbm/h  durchfließen .
> 
> 
> 
> LG  Heinrich



Auhweia,

der Hersteller gibt bei der Optimax 20.000/120W einen max. Durchfluss von 18.000l./Std. an .
Das ist ein Wert ohne angeschlossene Rohre , sonstigem Swingskrams und 70cm Füllhöhe.

Scheinbar kannst du die anerkannte Physik überlisten.  :beeten 

Woher beziehst du eigentlich deine Angaben zur Filtrationsleistung ?



> Ein Versuchsfilter bei uns mit 70cm Schütthöhe , ca. 200 kg Beadfüllung und geeignet für Koiteiche bis max. 60 cbm (Durchmesser 75 cm)



Hast du das auch an der Innenhälterung  mit Erhaltungsfütterung nachgeprüft und vor allem wie hast du das gemacht ?



Gruß Armin


----------



## rainthanner (2. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

nicht HIER, hier NICHT 



Tschuldigung, aber dieses Forum bleibt verschont und ich bitte euch, draußen  zu spielen. 

:crazy

 Gruß Rainer


----------



## Heinrich (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

Hallo Jürgen und Heike ,

eine gute Idee  sich selbst zu informieren !     

Sich selbst ein Bild zu machen !

Jeder  Interessent  ist gern eingeladen direkt bei mir  den Durchfluss  selbst zu  messen und zu testen !

Zeige  Euch gern alles !

Heinrich


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

hallo
ich war bei heinrich.
ich muß sagen , es war die "strecke" werd. 
er hat sich seeehr viel zeit für mich genommen und mir hat es auch sehr gut bei ihm gefallen ( sooo viele trommelfilter ). 
er hat mich auch über seinem neuen swingbead aufgeklärt und ich kann nur sagen, was er sagt , hat hand und fuß 
(bissi kenn ich mich auch mit filtern aus).
ich bin überzeugt daß sein "neuer" ein mailenstein in der beadklasse werden wird. 
ich werde aber hier nicht die aufklärung übernehmen, das überlasse ich mal ihm.
so und jetzt ein paar bilder:


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

jetzt hab ich fast noch eins vergessen.....
seine tf sind fast so schön wie meiner..:__ nase 
stimmt doch, oder heinrich  
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Heinrich (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Beadfilter, Ultra-bead usw.*

Hi Jürgen ,

du hast natürlich recht .....so ganz kommen wir mit unseren Trommelfiltern  nicht an  deinen ran  :smoki       

Zwischenzeitlich  sind  auch sogar  die neuen  EcoSwing  Behälter  eingetroffen ,  sodas  die Auslieferung der Filter  sogar eher beginnen kann !

Zu den Trommelfiltern ist noch zu sagen , das  wir jetzt durch relativ kleine Änderungen  wohl mit Abstand  den leisesten Trommler haben.

Die Sprühgeräusche  und besonders  beim Edelstahl  konnten wir so gut  wegdämmen , das  man das Spülen  kaum noch warnimmt.

Selbst der preiswerte Compact  ist  auch bei Innenhälterungen  durchaus  salonfähig.

LG  Heinrich


----------

